# Beef Trade War between Europe and North America ending?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Could it be?
Great Britain: Exports Deal Could End Beef Trade War

Regards, Mike


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, isn't that just the way the beef trade has been going lately. It's like somebody woke up one morning and said "holy sh%t, we need to feed the people of the world!" The only thing that has me wondering, is what are the EU products that are being held back, and what will that do to the status quo?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Toye, it was a wide range of products including but not limited to beef, fish, juices, certain cheeses, fruits, etc. More than a ban, there were such very high tariffs placed on the Euro U products that it essentially prohibited importation. But N.A. needs to get the synthetic hormones out of our beef. We grow the best beef in the world and just don't need that crap in them. IMO

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a smart move on their part. Our weak dollar makes American beef affordable around the world right now.
Any country that can increase exports in this economy is hitting a home run.
I agree with Vol that we need to produce clean beef. I was not really aware that we still allowed synthetics in our beef.
I do not keep up with what goes on in the feed lots, what is allowed or considered acceptable.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with you guys about the growth hormones. I know that they are allowed, but I don't know anyone that uses them or even what they cost. They don't fit with what I beleive in personally, but for their use to be so minor or so it seems, they must not pencil out very well. Maybe the pharm. companies have priced themselves out of the market. 
Here's hoping!


----------

